# CANIDAE + DIARRHEA



## mzlynn (May 29, 2007)

I have recently switched over (slowly) from my previous dog food (Chicken Soup) to Canidae... and it was a great 2 weeks at first. 

However, it's been 5 days of constant diarrhea and occasional vomiting in BOTH of my dogs. So I find it extremely bizarre that both of them would get sick at the same time. Coco got sick first, then Lucky got sick 2 days after. I tried to contact my vets, but they have not returned any of my phone calls and I really cannot afford to go in for another vet visit since I've been 3 times in the last 2 months. Of course, I will take them if their conditions turn for the worse... so for now, I am hoping that they will get better.

Another thing you should know is a day before this started happening, I fed them a home cooked meal consisting of rice and boiled chicken

So is anyone else feeding Canidae and having this problem? The bag I have says it expires on February 29, 2009. So please, if you have had any bad experiences or any advice, PLEASE let me know.

Also, I researched on SM and saw that many people suggested plain yogurt, canned pumpkin, and pepto-bismol. I have tried all these things (in the last 48 hours), but still no luck. Anything else I should try?

THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR THOSE WHO'LL REPLY!

-Lynn


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hm....we've had no problems and Kosmo has been on Canidae for a long time now-his stools are always firm. If they did fine for a couple weeks I would guess it's possible they could have a bug? Someone else might have better information for you-hope you can get to the bottom of it :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Coby's on Canidae and he hasn't had a problem. It sounds like they have a stomach virus of some sort, maybe Lucy caught it from Coco after Coco got it first. Maybe you can stop feeding them Canidae for now and just do rice and chicken to see if their stomach settles down to test if it's the food or not? Sorry I don't really have any other advice, hope Lucy and Coco feel better soon!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

My Coco is on Canidae and has been for nearly a year. She's never had a problem. She poops twice a day, and it's always firm. I think your dogs may have a stomach problem besides the food. You may have to go to the vet, as it's been going on for so long. Good luck!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree with everyone else. My pups have been on Canidae for about 2 months now, and we haven't had any problems. I would guess a bug. I would feed only boiled chicken breast and brown rice to let the tummy heal. I would also get some pedialyte, plain unflavored to make sure that they don't get dehydrated. I would not let it go much longer without going to the vet. If it is not better by friday, I would get them into the vet before the weekend. You don't want an emergency vet bill if they take a turn for the worse. I will be praying for your babies.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey was sick for a couple of weeks but it was my stupid crunchy peanut butter cookies :brownbag: . should have made it without milk or crunchy peanuts. anyways I think you need to go to the vet or call and get the medicine for that. I called and asked for the med and just went and picked it up but since it was the pill he wouldn't take it so I went a week later and got the liquid and had a visit. they gave Sparkey Flagyl. she told me that Pepto doesn't do a thing for dogs and just turns the poop dark. and Immodium is bad for most of them. Pepcid is the only one that is ok but I don't think that would help the diarrhea. 

Sorry i don't know about the food, I home cook for him. when he was sick he wouldn't eat much so I gave him a little baby food. you may want to fast them for a day just make sure they drink. Sparkey went without eating a thing for 2 whole days, I was getting really worried.

I hope they feel better soon. 

*I wanted to add something about Pepto, this was just one vet's opinion. I could swear that the other vet in the same office told me long time ago to give pepto. I did but it didn't work for Sparkey. but sparkey is weird in that way, he has a very sensitive tummy and a lot of things don't work on him including cottage cheese and rice.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I think I'd recommend you take your dogs to the Vet. and let him/her evaluate them. Five days is quite a while to have diarrhea and vomiting - I would be concerned about them getting dehydrated. With this said, Karli couldn't tolerate Canidae. She didn't have diarrhea but she did throw up several times while she was on it. I discussed this with an employee at a petstore and he said that Canidae appears to be too rich for some dogs.




Joy


----------



## mzlynn (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's responses.

The vet called me back, and said that she hasn't heard any problems with Canidae either. I think I will ask for some medication for them, and perhaps feed them some rice and chicken tonight and see how they'll do... if they're not better by Friday, then I'll for sure take them to the vet.

Thankss everyone!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Fast for 12 hours, then small meals of a bland diet (white meat chicken, plain white rice) until the stools are normal. Once stools are back to normal, wean back onto their food. If it continues, a vet visit is in order. 

I doubt its the food if they've been eating out of that bag and were fine. Parasites, dietary indiscretion, etc. can cause diarrhea.


----------



## mzlynn (May 29, 2007)

> Fast for 12 hours, then small meals of a bland diet (white meat chicken, plain white rice) until the stools are normal. Once stools are back to normal, wean back onto their food. If it continues, a vet visit is in order.
> 
> I doubt its the food if they've been eating out of that bag and were fine. Parasites, dietary indiscretion, etc. can cause diarrhea.[/B]



Thankkks! I am definitely going to try this before doing anything else. I know that Canidae is a good premium brand, but I guess I scared myself by reading the many reviews online. Some of the websites have people who said they also experienced diarrhea on Canidae, but then again my dogs have been on Canidae for about 2 weeks and they were fine.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I haven't had any problems with canidae but once I gave them these stupid peanut butter ears and they both had diarrhea from it for a couple of days. My vet told me to give them some Kaopectate (sp) and it cleared them both up right away.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Pumpkin works great for the runnies :biggrin:


----------

